# Weird things your pet(s) does?



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

I know all us MUTers are suckers for pet pics and stories! I wanna know what funny or weird things your pets do that make them adorable and unique?

My Pug Lolita eats everything!! She eats all fruits and all vegetables. She goes absolutely crazy for Jelly Bellys. If I hide one in the house she will spend the entire day hunting for it and then run around tossing it in the air when she finally finds it. The only thing she has ever spit out and turned down was a Water Chesnut!

My Big Dogs love wheat bread. They act like I am giving them a huge treat!

My Kitten Biscuit is like a little dog. She follows me around all day. Sits on the vanity and watches me do my makeup, hops on the table as I drink my coffee, sits on the edge of the bathtub when I am in it.

My Cat Mucifer will only drink water out of the faucet. I have to leave a little stream running for him. He gets in the sink and drinks it from the faucet!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 3, 2007)

My dog Chico (I call him nah-nies) - when he doesn't see us for awhile, will come up to us and start rubbing himself all over. He gets to your feet and goes back and forth and starts rubbing himself. If you're seated, he gets on your face and rubs forever and a few licks here and there... he's done it since he was a pup. It's cute but I hate when his hair gets in my mouth.

I know all dogs have that habit of stick their tongue out, be he seriously has a longer tongue than any other chihuahuas I've seen. It's always out. It's so cute tho.

And, when we're going to scratch him - he just lifts his leg up like he's about to pee because it's a habit to just scratch his leg and it's automatic for him.

Oh, and he sleeps like a damn human. I swear that little dog will move about - place his head on my pillow. Go between my legs - sleep standing up. I dunno, he's weird.

Chico is a very jealous dog... he hates it when I give his sister attention. And waits for her to move so he can plop himself on my lap.

My dog's sister Princess (but we all call her Da Giiiirl) has this weird "horse" jump when she's excited. She has a very flexible body and so when you call her - she jumps back and twists her body at the same time. It's so odd, haha. She started that a few years back. She also NEVER comes to you when you're calling her. She's very stuck up for a damn dog, it's ridiculous.

Also, she LOVES sweet things - especially coffee. But we rarely give them that because it's bad for them. She ends up finding it anyways. She goes crazy for coffee tho.

When we leave the heater on - she goes to the one in the kitchen and plops down and sits by it, covering the whole vent. Very lazy dog... all she does is lay around - doesn't like standing very long. Expects you to roll her over to scratch her belly...


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Cat Mucifer will only drink water out of the faucet. I have to leave a little stream running for him. He gets in the sink and drinks it from the faucet! LMAO...my cat Diesel does that too. Every morning when we get up and make coffee he is there sitting in the sink staring at the faucet meowing. Now if we can only teach him how to shut it off...lol

Oh he also plays fetch. He actually brings back the puff ball to me when I throw it. He drops it at my feet sits down and meows until i pick it up and throw it again. Im gonna have to get it on video. He fetches better than my Lab


----------



## luxotika (Nov 3, 2007)

I am sad. I don't have a pet, but I would like to contribute.... I am going to count my sister as a pet.

My sister (who is 28) likes to poop with the door open. She also likes to play "fetch", but only when I am throwing money at her to pay bills. She also chews with her mouth open. She is friendly though and says her "pleases and thank yous".


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2007)

CUTE I love stories about pets!!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 3, 2007)

my cat chloe likes to get in the floor and do yoga with her daddy


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 3, 2007)

if you lie down on the floor, my rabbit will comb through your hair and look through it for fleas, LOL.

he also nudges you with his nose when he wants attention and sometimes runs around the house like a mad thing.. usually right in front of where you're about to step.

if I'm sitting on the lounge with my laptop he'll hop up onto the lounge and then come and sit on the keyboard so I'll stroke him


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Cat Mucifer will only drink water out of the faucet. I have to leave a little stream running for him. He gets in the sink and drinks it from the faucet! I don't have any pets but my boyfriends cat does that.. lol

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you lie down on the floor, my rabbit will comb through your hair and look through it for fleas, LOL. 
he also nudges you with his nose when he wants attention and sometimes runs around the house like a mad thing.. usually right in front of where you're about to step.

if I'm sitting on the lounge with my laptop he'll hop up onto the lounge and then come and sit on the keyboard so I'll stroke him

How Cute!


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 3, 2007)

when me or my mother leave the house, my chihuahua will go and find one of our shoes and sleep with it in his doggie bed. if me, my mother, and my boyfriend all leave and he's alone.. when we come back he'll be cuddled up in his doggie bed with 3 shoes.. possibly more.

he has a stuffed animal that he likes to hump.. and it's the ONLY toy, or thing for that matter that he ever humps. when we wash his toy he sits by the washer the whole time and cries lol..

he has a little black monkey stuffed animal that he puts in his mouth, and littlerally sucks on until he falls asleep. people alwas think its adorable 'cause u can hear him sucking while he's falling asleep.

when u say '' wanna play '' and start chasing him, he'll run and pick up the closest thing. he will not let u chase him unless he has something in his mouth lol he'll steal something of yours and run with it just to get you to play.

gosh, he's such a character lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 3, 2007)

My cats love to drink from the faucet as well. Buddy the dog loves to chew on the cats. He makes a YUM YUM noise while he is chewiing of their fur.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 3, 2007)

LOL how cute! I hope he doesn't hurt them Angela





Mac-W, your dog sounds sooo cute!

all these stories are so adorable!


----------



## Andi (Nov 3, 2007)

my cat also drinks out of the faucet.

He has lots bad habits! He would never scratch or bite anyone, but if heÂ´s pissed off heÂ´ll just pee somewhere in the house. Mostly heÂ´s pissed off at my dad (for a reason) cause he takes him to cuddle while heÂ´s watching TV. And my cat hates the couch for some reason!

To keep him from peeing in the house IÂ´m in the process of teaching him to pee in the shower at least. IÂ´ll grab him and feel his belly to see if his bladder is full. Then I put him in the shower and squeeze his belly a little and tell him to pee (in baby talk haha), and I scratch the shower tub with my nails (he always scratches a little before he pees).

So far it has worked 5 times total. It takes time, but when he finally does pee I always give him a nice peace of ham as a treat.

Now if I could only teach him to pee in the toilet like humans (like the cat from Meet the Fockers haha)


----------



## Karren (Nov 3, 2007)

Holly our Dalmation is deaf from birth (25% of Dals are) and she loved to play flashlight... Chasing the beam all over the place until one time I played FL with a laser pointer.... Scared her to death and never has played that game again.. She also will drag her bed from where ever you put it to right in front of the utility room door.. Doesn't want anyone to come or go without her knowing about it.. Funny thing though sinces she's deaf you can sneak past her easy!! Lol.

Now SC (stray cat) loves the laser pointer... And plactic bags.. Will run across the room and shoot into a plastic shopping bag everytime we come home from the grocery.. Ohh and plastic clothes baskets.. He just loves to set in them...


----------



## lynnda (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am sad. I don't have a pet, but I would like to contribute.... I am going to count my sister as a pet.
My sister (who is 28) likes to poop with the door open. She also likes to play "fetch", but only when I am throwing money at her to pay bills. She also chews with her mouth open. She is friendly though and says her "pleases and thank yous".










I have a sister kinda like yours!!!


----------



## SalJ (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't have a pet anymore but my cat Lucy used to jump up and grab my hair if it was hanging over a chair and hang on for dear life!! She used to sleep on top of the boiler too, I loved that.

My best friend has a toy poodle Madison or Maddy and she is so adorable, I'm in love with her so much that I'm getting a pup next year! Anyway, my friend's bf does this thing where he holds her up and blows in her face and she wags her tongue at him. It is so cute I took a vid of it ...... Video of maddy2vid - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, we have hamsters and there is one thing that one our more "adventurous" hamsters does that is pretty funny. His name is Cinnamon, and he is the type to do everything the most daring way possible. He is always jumping (far) from level to level in his cage. There is one level that on one end it is REALLY close to his wheel that he runs in. Whenever he is on that level, instead of just jumping down off the end furthest from the wheel, he instead goes the way closest to the wheel and squeezes his plump little self down between the wheel and level. Every time I see him do it I am sure his rump is going to get stuck!! I mean you can see him really struggling to get it through the little space...Lol.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 3, 2007)

Everynight before my dog will go to sleep in her bed, she goes around to each room checking to make sure everyone is in their beds. She is pretty freaked out right now cause my mom has been out of town for a few weeks. She also has this thing about barking at other dogs on TV. She will start bringing her toys to you so you pay attention to her instead of the dog on TV.


----------



## MissPout (Nov 3, 2007)

My Cat loves plastic. The first thing he's doing in the morning is licking on the plastic from the water bottles. He also will kill for spinach! And he loves any kind of bags and cardboard boxes, he loves to put his head into the bag or sleep in the bags and he loves to jump into cardboard boxes we call him "Captain Cardboard Box"


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 3, 2007)

_My dogs always think that I want to eat their food, I noticed a few years ago that everytime I go outside they run to their bowls to prtect their food, and they'll watch me by the corner of their eyes, so I asked everyone else if the dogs do the same thing when they go outside, and they all said "No." So I kept trying to think of why the dogs only do that to me, and I finally remembered that one time I was teasing them, (I was acting like I was going to eat their food) So I guess they've never forgotton that, and always assume that I'm after their food LOL!_


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 4, 2007)

My boyfriends cat porky likes to drink from the faucet. Hes weird like that. If he sees you walking into the bathroom he'll run after you and jump up on the sink just to get a drink of water. He also likes to sleep in the sink.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 4, 2007)

Not so much weird, but Whisper HATES a dirty litter box! And she hates it even more if another cat doesn't cover their mess! LOL! She'll actually stand at the litter box crying while covering their mess before she'll go. And definitely don't let it go too long (for her, every day almost!) without being cleaned! She'll follow you around the house trying to steer you towards the litter box to clean it LOL!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 4, 2007)

These stories are so cute! My parents live near train tracks and our dog, Shane, who died a few months ago




, would howl every time a train passed, even after 11 years. He also had a toy that was his lover LOL It was a plastic, yellow baseball bat that he would hold with his front paws and rub between his hind legs! LOL We called it his girlfriend and none of us would ever touch it! He would also eat anything except broccoli! We would try hiding a piece of broccoli inside a piece of ham and he would put it in his mouth, chew for a while and then spit the broccoli out! He was a good dog and I really miss him!

We also had a cat named Skippy that would wipe her bum on the grass by holding up her hind legs and "running" with her front paws and rub her bum on the grass!


----------



## LeLeBabii5 (Nov 5, 2007)

my cat Tucker likes, i mean REALLY REALLY likes, to be spanked. =/ don't ask me how my dad came about finding that out, cuz i dont know and im not sure i wanna


----------



## monniej (Nov 5, 2007)

my doggie moeji loves apples. once she found one in my tote bag on my dining room table. i don't know how she got it, but when i found it she had taken bites just around the top. i'm guessing she couldn't get a good grip to eat more!

she loves to be wrapped up in covers and loves to have her face under the covers. she even covers her eyes with her paws or buries her head between the sofa cushions. she loves to act like a baby and wants to sit in my lap like a baby.

she does the snoopy dance for my everyday and everyday i crack up because it looks like a kind of doggie moon walk! too funny!

she's super jealous of anyone giving me a hug or kiss, especially my husband or son! she calms down if i let her get between us!

when my husband lets her outside she won't come back unless he says "treat". he's such a sucker! lol~


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 5, 2007)

My kitty does many weird things, among those, she likes to eat very spicy food


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 5, 2007)

Basenjis are just weird dogs. Here are Tux and Amanda, the fourth and fifth on a line of basenjis I've owned that goes back to 1973.






They, of course, think they just like the other inhabitants of the house, only shorter. They sleep in bed with us. Basenjis don't bark, but are not silent (by any stretch of the imagination- they growl, yodel and yip), don't smell and shed only a little bit. They have their own agenda, it's ok if yours matches theirs, but if not, too bad. They are very intellegent and not easily trained. That being said, I love them very much and these two are trained, pretty well for most dogs and very well for basenjis.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't know if I would call it weird but my dog would run away from the water hose! It's funny because he knew what it was, so giving him a bath was pure hell! I think he was afraid of the water.


----------



## fawp (Nov 5, 2007)

My dog sleeps in the bathroom. I have no idea why. She has a very nice plush bed in our bedroom with a faux fur blanket. There is a futon in the living room with very soft pillows. And there is tons of plush carpeting throught out the apartment. Yet, she always sneaks into the bathroom and sleeps on the rug. Go figure...


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 5, 2007)

awww.. I love animal stories.. my bunny also likes to climb onto your back if you're sitting or lying on the carpet. He likes to sit on my shoulder, lol


----------



## Manda (Nov 6, 2007)

Aww these are so cute!

Okay first off- Roxy, the pomchi puppy, loves to hump this oversized Scooby Doo I have and this Pokemon Charmander stuffed animal that was my sisters. I have the funniest video on my phone of her just humping away. I know it's to show dominance but it is hilarious! Also, in the mornings I sometimes take her in the bathroom with me when I brush my teeth and she'll sit up on the sink and drink from the faucet. She also does her "coochie scoochie" where she scootches her butt across the floor, it is so funny looking! Also, I'm the only one who always gives her people food so she follows me when I'm in the kitchen or if I have food in my room she'll sit there just staring at me while I eat.

My cat Meika- She doesn't really come in much anymore because of the dog, but she used to always sit by the sink and I'd let the faucet drip and she would watch it for the longest time. She'd try to sniff the water too lol. Also, she loves paper bags, she'll hide out in one for hours or until my other cat jumps on her, lol.

Tigger- The oldest kitty. I call him an a$$hole sometimes because I'll come home and he'll be sitting in the driveway where I park my car and won't move! I can honk, yell out the window, put my lights on him and nada. I have to put the car in park and get out and move him lol. When it was just him, he used to follow us around like a lost puppy. Oh and we sometimes call him Pigger because he eats SO much, but he's still thin (just fluffy)! He knows what "turkey" is, if you say "turkey" he starts mewing for food lol.

Sammy- My newest kitten. He's just loppy, he'll be walking or standing somewhere and totally just flop down. He and Roxy are best buds. The puppy doesn't like Tigger or Meika much (they don't like her either) but she loves my kitten. Sammy sleeps with me almost every night, in the empty space next to me, or if my bfs sleeping over, then in the chair in my room. He wakes up every morning at 5p to go out of my room.

My sister's hamster Tinkerbelle is the sweetest little hamster. She is so nice and socialble. You can go by her cage and softly say "Tinkerbelllleeee" and she'll come out. She also likes beer so that makes her cool too, lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2007)

haha beer! does she ever get drunk?


----------



## Jessica (Nov 6, 2007)

> LOL We called it his girlfriend and none of us would ever touch it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justdragmedown (Nov 6, 2007)

MY dog snores which isnt too abnormal but he does little flips everytime I go and see him. Well ostly cuz he thinks he is getting wet food.

Thats him being a spoiled brat!





And princess always jumps out of her cabana I keep her locked in there during the day incase people come in the back yard since their "banned in dade"

Then the boxer puppies get really excited and wag their little stub tails and jump on me. Their 6 weeks so their still small.


----------



## Sreyomac (Nov 6, 2007)

Those stories are so cute.....

I have a 9 yr. old machester rat terrier, Sadie. We got her when swhe just a little pup, and has been a character. When we first got her she was soooo small. When we would leave we would put her in the bathroom so she could mess in there. Well one time we came home and there was the biggest mess of chewed up toilet paper and magazines all over the house. We were like WTF- the door was closed. So we put here back int here the next time we left and set up the video cam. She would turn sideways, like on her side and crawl under the door!!!!! SIDEWAYS!!!! With toilet paper that she just tore up in there.

She sleeps in the bed, under the covers. There is no such thing as snooze b/c when she hears trhe alarm going off she rubs and digs in my hair until i get up. Eats anything.... kicks my big dogs a$$.... She can fetch but when we were teaching her we used treats... so now she excepts treats eveytime. She will go get hte ball once and if you dont treat her than she wont do it again! But if you have treats....

Sadie can jump HIGH! Once she jumped into my car window from sitting down... and didnt touch a thing doing it... "nothing but net" if you know what i mean. She also has no problem with jumping on the table in the kitchen and helping herself.... Passing gas scares her.... hers or anyone elses...lol!! she is so crazy!!!!!!


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We also had a cat named Skippy that would wipe her bum on the grass by holding up her hind legs and "running" with her front paws and rub her bum on the grass! LOL, my boyfriend's cat Lady does that, but she does it on this one particular couch. I'd never seen a cat do that before. I think it's hilarious, but my boyfriend and his roommate don't really! She also sleeps on that couch all the time... it's "her" couch. If there's too much stuff on it and no room for her to sleep she kinda sits in front of it and looks at you like, "Ok, WTF is going on here?? This is my couch! Clean this pile of crap off so I can sleep on it!!"


----------



## vickih (Nov 6, 2007)

my cat Lulu is like a dog. Every night we play fetch. She has this yellow rubber ball she just loves, so when she wants to play she will go get it bring it to me, drop it and just wait. When I throw it she goes running across the room to get it and bring it back. sooooo cute.

she also likes to wake me up in the mornings. She lets me sleep all night but when it's 6AM and time for me to wake up I don't need an alarm clock. She comes up to me, very very close to my face and either bonks me in the head with her head or hits me in the nose with her paw to get my attention. If that doesn't get a reaction from me that she likes, she will then sit on my face. yup on my face. i can never get mad at her. she's just tooooo cute.


----------



## Piksy (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG my dogs are so cute and funny and they understand me a lot like if they knew what i was telling them. My kitten acts like a dog because i brought her home when she was very small and she was raised by my three dogs she mostly gets along with the furriest of all my dogs and i think she thinks that is her mom because she goes to my dog and starts sucking on her breasts and my dog doesnt have anything because she has never been a mom before but she stilll lets the kitten and they all play together and fight but not to a point where its scary but tthey bite each other in the legs.


----------



## vickih (Nov 7, 2007)

so I tried this last night with my cat. good lord, she LOVED it.

she sat on my lap for an hour having her bum patted. didn't move. just sat there and looked at me, wagging her tail.

crazy cat.

it was funny though. lol

Originally Posted by *LeLeBabii5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my cat Tucker likes, i mean REALLY REALLY likes, to be spanked. =/ don't ask me how my dad came about finding that out, cuz i dont know and im not sure i wanna


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 7, 2007)

My cat Pickles has a foot fetish. She is constantly rubbing herself on my feet!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have any pets but my boyfriends cat does that.. lol LOL! I accidentally read that as "I don't have any pets but my boyfriend does that...lol"!!!


----------



## Manda (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha beer! does she ever get drunk? I hope not, my sis would probably kill me! But it's so cute she'll lick my beer bottle top and I'll put a little in a cap for her and she'll lick it up!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 7, 2007)

my cat loves milk. what she prefers is chocolatey milk. my brother never drinks the milk he used for his cereals, and always leaves the bowl on the table. i found my cat licking it






she also has the weirdest positions on my bed (ahem _*her*_ bed) and the only thing you want to do is caress her, but you can't or she will bite you.

she also loves sitting under the water heater. we think it's dangerous, she might touch some stuff so we put some boxes under it. now she just looks like she wants to go under but notices the stuff, and is disappointed.





she steals my rubberbands on my night table.

she is also known to jump on the walls in a Matrix style, or jump on the kitchen cupboards.


----------



## POSITIVIBE (Nov 9, 2007)

My dog makes weird noises. When she's crying, she starts off with a high pitched whines and ends it with a low sounding whine.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

My cat ate our goldfish today


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

My chihuahua Cricket does a happy little dance every time I come home. He stomps his feet back and forth and turns in circles, and makes little groaning noises. He also smiles.

Whenever you're petting him and you stop, he'll scratch your hand to get you to pet him again.

He'll turn in circles whenever he hears anything crinkle, because my sister taught him to do that for treats, and now he correlates that sound with food, lol.

Whenever I give him a bath he'll find a towel or a blanket and throw himself down really hard and "root" in it and rub his face all over it spastically.


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 9, 2007)

Have you ever seen or heard a dog sneeze before? Mine does...No joke...If I start playing with her, aiming for her snout, she sneezes. If I dangle a scarf or my sleeve in front of her, she'll try to paw it then sneeze...It's hilarious! Also, I think she has a licking fetish...She loves licking my legs and feet, sometimes my palms...(and my hubby's bald head) Don't ask me why...I'm still trying to figure that one out...

Oh, and one other thing....She likes to burrow in blankets; doesn't matter how many or how heavy/thick...I've 'lost' her a couple of times like that...


----------



## ktc (Nov 9, 2007)

licks its butt.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 9, 2007)

my golden retriever likes to sleep under tables, has about a million toys but only plays with one &amp; god forbid youre doing anything but paying attention to her, it wont last very long.


----------



## ewSkrod (Nov 9, 2007)

My Papillon puppy refuses to eat his food unless it's on the floor, I found that to be rather.. odd.

But then again, there are so many odd things about my little boy.

His grows always sound like he's meowing at me. Well, an angry meow.

His barks are.. more like squeaks.

Actually all these odd things are more cute. &gt;w&lt;


----------



## nynnie (Nov 10, 2007)

My kitty Popo likes to lick plastic bags. :| I have no clue why she does this! 

She also likes to sit on things, such as peices of paper on the floor. If a peice of paper lands on the floor, you don't even have time to pick it up, and she's sitting on it!

She also steals your seat the second you get up.

My other kitty, Carmi, doesn't seem to have any weird habits that I know of, I think what she does is pretty normal, which is meowing at her empty food bowl

Oh, and they both love peaches.

EDIT// Popo also likes to scoop her food out of the bowl with her paw before she eats.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 10, 2007)

Our pit bull likes to sit right at my feet while I blow dry my hair. Guess she likes the warmth! I think its loud and annoying.

She sleeps in my sons bed when its not occupied with her head on the pillow like a person. I hate this, but can't seem to break her of it. Poor kids covers and pillow always smells like a musty dog. YUCK!!

She sometimes sleeps sprawled out on her back. Looks soooo funny!! I'll try and snap a pic next time I catch her.

The absolute best is when she swims! My MIL and G'ma IL have docks (over a lake, and over the bay), so if you throw a tennis ball for her she gets a running start and pushes off the edge of the dock and gets completely airborne with her back feet stretched out straight behind her. Then she belly flops. I've got pics of this, and a video somewhere. Totally hillarious!!

I'll have to brainstorm about the cats. Can't think of anything at the moment.


----------

